# Can I take my MAC es palettes on an airplane?



## LoopyLoo (Jul 15, 2009)

as hand luggage or would they be confiscated?  Anyone know?


----------



## iadoremac (Jul 15, 2009)

I am in the U.K and security is very tight as long as you put it in a clear freezer bag you should be fine


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Jul 15, 2009)

yes, as long as its powder it should be fine. I took my Tempting quad on a flight in June without any problem


----------



## shy_gal_jojo65 (Jul 15, 2009)

if it's powder it's fine. i took all my palettes in my hand carry cause i was afraid of it getting damaged in my check-in baggage. 

if you're planning on carrying any liquid, make sure they are all 3oz or less and is in a clear ziploc bag, prefereably the larger ones. make sure all liquids! like liquid eyeliner, mascara, lipgloss/glass, eye drops, whatever liquid, thick or thin is in that bag or you're in trouble. 

if you need to bring foundation for touch-ups on the plane, bring mineralized ones or just powder base. they won't accept liquid foundations in a container larger than 3 oz. 

ps
remember the 3-1-1 rule! 

3oz bottles (no specified amounts) in a....
1 quart bag (large ziploc bag) and
1 bag (quart sized) per passenger...

hope this helps


----------



## shy_gal_jojo65 (Jul 15, 2009)

^^ sorry i went overboard...eek...


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 15, 2009)

You didn't mention where you are flying out of, but if it is the US: TSA | Transportation Security Administration | For Travelers


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 16, 2009)

i always take my quads in my hand luggage.  i put lip glosses and foundation in my actual case though.


----------



## kittykit (Jul 16, 2009)

I hand carry my e/s and blushes when I'm travelling. I've had experiences with broken e/s and blushes when they're packed in the check-in luggage.


----------



## pinkhalo (Jul 16, 2009)

if they have magnets in them...they may be a no no


----------



## atwingirl (Jul 16, 2009)

I would advise anyone to carry their makeup with them. Provided it meets the requirements of current TSA rules. Kudos to MAC_Whore for providing a link! Depending on your country of arrival, it is essential to check each  Foreign Country connection point as well to avoid confiscation of anything. Remember that although the belly of the plane is pressurized, all compartments are not temperature controlled. This will help you avoid melting of your lipsticks, lip primers and product seperation.
 Keep some extra Ziploc quart size bags in the front of your carry on or in your purse so you can put any questionable item in it for XRAY. Some of the airports around the US used to provide those bags when the new liquid carry on rules were introduced but have gotten away from it as a cost saving measure. I have seen passengers forced to throw lipglosses and other approved items away only because they had no plastic bags to place the items in to be XRAYed.


----------



## LoopyLoo (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks guys, I want to carry 7 palettes  (15 slots per palette) - they all, of course, have magnets on the back as they are all depotted pans.  I am terrified of them being confiscated but also terrified of putting them in the suitcase in case either the lkuggage goes missing or they all crack and crumble with the baggage handling hurling system.

I think, maybe I'll just take my 77 CS palette, pity though, as it's Vegas (flying from UK)


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 16, 2009)

If you are taking the 15 pan palettes, put some Glad Press and Seal or something similar over your eyeshadows so they don't move around and break. It is really easy to peel off and it will help. They should not be confiscated at all. The closeest that I have ever come to that in the US at least is when they thought that my brushes were "tools" but once they saw that I can't stab anyone with a brush they let me go.


----------



## LoopyLoo (Jul 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gildedangel* 

 
_If you are taking the 15 pan palettes, put some Glad Press and Seal or something similar over your eyeshadows so they don't move around and break. It is really easy to peel off and it will help. They should not be confiscated at all. The closeest that I have ever come to that in the US at least is when they thought that my brushes were "tools" but once they saw that I can't stab anyone with a brush they let me go._

 
thanks - we can't get glad press and seal in the uk, though.


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LoopyLoo* 

 
_thanks - we can't get glad press and seal in the uk, though._

 
There is probably something similar in the UK I would imagine. If not you could even just stick a thin piece of craft store foam in the palette to have virtually the same effect.


----------



## chickatthegym (Jul 17, 2009)

In the US, I bring all my pallettes and shadows with me carryon.  Before I fly, I seperate my lipglasses and liquid foundations/concealers from the rest of my stash I am bringing.  Pack those with your check-in suitcase and then carryon what you can that is not liquid (liners, lipsticks, shadows, etc.)
Hope this helps


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gildedangel* 

 
_There is probably something similar in the UK I would imagine. If not you could even just stick a thin piece of craft store foam in the palette to have virtually the same effect. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

i fold a few bits of tissue and put that on top of the shadows and wrap the whole palette in a little bubblewrap! i've never had anything break yet!


----------

